# Como hacer un voltimetro digital para un rango de 0 a 1000v



## ramon007 (Jun 13, 2008)

necesito saber como puedo hacer un voltimetro digital que mida un rango de 0 a 1000v es para utilizarla en una maquina soldadora, cualquier ayuda seria buena revise este circuito:

http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php

pero no se si se pueda adaptar a un rango de 1000v de ser asi quisiera saber que cambios debo realizar en el circuito buen dia y de ante mano gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 13, 2008)

Si el voltaje que quieres medir es DC (Corriente Contínua), sólo debes implementar un divisor resistivo de 10:1, con una impedancia de 11 MΩ, a la entrada.
Si es voltaje AC (Corriente alterna), antes de llevarlo al divisor, se debe rectificar.

Ese voltímetro mide desde 0V ~ 199,99VDC y, con el divisor, llegará de 0V ~ 1.999,99 VDC (AC si se rectifica).

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola.
Esta es una opción.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2008)

no ando bien con el tema de dibujo , pero te fijas que tester tenes.
que escala te es util, por ejemplo tenes una escala de 200v max. ?
bueno vos queres entonces que el tester lea 1/10 de lo que tenes , haces el divisor y listo.
cuando lees 45 es 450
cuando lees 123 es 1230 v.

son 2 resistencias, vos sabras, entre otras cosas cuanto podes cargar al circuito.

saludos


----------



## ramon007 (Jun 14, 2008)

gracias por la ayuda lo tomare en cuenta que esten muy bien


----------

